# [RISOLTO] KDE4 e problemi con HDA_INTEL

## fbcyborg

Complimenti al nuovo sistema audio per KDE4.

Mi sta facendo impazzire. Era meglio ai tempi di arts!!!

Non capisco perché non funziona nulla. I driver sono compilati (hda_intel), il volume è OK. Alsaconf è stato fatto.

Giusto se smanetto un po' con System settings -> Multimedia -> Backend  fra Gstreamer e Xine, ogni tanto riesco a sentire qualche suono, sia quando faccio il test che quando voglio sentire un MP3.

Poi KDE mi notifica che la periferica non funziona più e "fa lo switch a default". 

"Notification from Phonon: KDE's Multimedia...

The audio playback device HDA Intel (STAC92xx Analog) does not work. Falling back to default."

Allucinante!!!

La cosa assurda è che questa è una nuova installazione, e che su un'altro PC tutto funziona perfettamente. 

Qualcuno mi sa aiutare per un debug?

Incredibilmente, gli unici suoni che sento sono quelli di skype!!!!   :Shocked: 

----------

## Apetrini

Funziona molto bene in realtà, probabilmente hai compilato il kernel con scelte infelici (intendo sempre per quanto riguarda l'audio).

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, 

andiamo a vedere quali sono queste scelte.

Quello che non capisco è il perché del fatto che prima con KDE3 andava, ora con il 4 no.

Gli stessi driver, usati su un altro PC non danno problemi.

Ecco cosa ho compilato circa il supporto al suono:

```
--- Sound card support

    <*>   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

        <*>   OSS Mixer API

        <*>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API

        [*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system

        [*]   Support old ALSA API

        [*]   Verbose procfs contents 

        [*]   PCI sound devices  ---> 

            <M>   Intel HD Audio  --->

                    [*]   Build Realtek HD-audio codec support                    

                    [*]   Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support        

                    [*]   Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support             

                    [*]   Build VIA HD-audio codec support                                                  

                    [*]   Build ATI HDMI HD-audio codec support                                           

                    [*]   Build NVIDIA HDMI HD-audio codec support                                          

                    [*]   Build INTEL HDMI HD-audio codec support                                          

                    [*]   Build Conexant HD-audio codec support                                            

                    [*]   Build Creative CA0110-IBG codec support                                             

                    [*]   Build C-Media HD-audio codec support                                           

                    [*]   Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support                                     

                    [*]   Enable generic HD-audio codec parser 
```

Forse ci sarà anche qualcosa di troppo, ma non ha mai dato problemi prima!

La scheda é:

Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

----------

## Apetrini

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ok, 
> 
> Quello che non capisco è il perché del fatto che prima con KDE3 andava, ora con il 4 no.
> 
> 

 

Questo tipo di domande sono state fatte molte volte sul forum. La risposta è il fatto che kde4 è un software molto piu complesso di kde3; quindi kde4 è moolto meno tollerante "alle imperfezioni" di kde3. Piu si andrà avanti e piu probabilmente si avrà sempre piu necessità di avere un sistema "impostato" in una maniera giusta. Questa purtroppo è l'unica strada per avere un DE veramente moderno e al passo con i tempi.

```
--- Sound card support

    <*>   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

        <*>   OSS Mixer API

        <*>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API

        [*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system

        [ ]   Support old ALSA API

        [ ]   Verbose procfs contents 

        [*]   PCI sound devices  ---> 

            <M>   Intel HD Audio  --->

                    []   Build Realtek HD-audio codec support                    

                    []   Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support        

                    [*]   Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support             

                    []   Build VIA HD-audio codec support                                                  

                    []   Build ATI HDMI HD-audio codec support                                           

                    []   Build NVIDIA HDMI HD-audio codec support                                          

                    []   Build INTEL HDMI HD-audio codec support                                          

                    []   Build Conexant HD-audio codec support                                            

                    []   Build Creative CA0110-IBG codec support                                             

                    []   Build C-Media HD-audio codec support                                           

                    []   Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support                                     

                    [*]   Enable generic HD-audio codec parser 
```

Forse cosi...

Controlla in System settings (Multimedia). Devi avere una e una sola entry..."HDA Intel ()"[/code]

----------

## fbcyborg

GRAZIE!  :Smile: 

Ora funziona!

E che diavolo!!!!

Stessa configurazione su altro PC nessun problema!

Ci credo che poi uno diventa matto.

Che poi nell'altro PC, ne ho due di entry, in System settings (Multimedia).

----------

